# i've cleaned my small tank



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Today my aunt gave me three little half black molly half platy little fishes and I finally cleaned up my unused tank.
I'm looking foward to fill it with fishes! What would you put in it?










it's a 60litres


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

one more, u can see the fishes


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you don't plan on keeping the mollies, I like puffers.

If you want a community kind of tank I'd put an assortment of tetras and a powerhead in there. They're such interesting fish to watch when they have current to swim around in instead of being the same boring ol tetras that just float around in still water


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

oph and I look for those ones who doesn't get easily sick, I'm tired of seeing healty fishes dying because one of the new one was sick...

do you have pictures of tetras and etc.? i'd like too see pics : )


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Bumkble gobies are one of my favourites and they only get about 1" long. Cardinal tetras look good too, and if you can get them halfbeaks are interesting.

heres the goby.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres a few cardianls. They can get about 2"


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

and heres a really bad picdture of a halfbeak, they are usually a nice blue colour with orange fins. Maybe its a different type.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can put an Apistogramma pair in there!They are very beautifull!

You can also try Ramirezi!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> and heres a really bad picdture of a halfbeak, they are usually a nice blue colour with orange fins. Maybe its a different type.


 hey this is interesting. is he solitary?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I allways here good thingd about buenos aires (how the hell do you spell that







) tetras :nod:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Turn the tank into a garden tank with a bunch of cardinals.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Fish like that get boring fast..today I fed my two fancy guppies to my female pink con..


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Get 2 Blue german rams
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...=21&pCatId=1084
http://hjem.get2net.dk/Best_of_the_Web/blue%20rams.html


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> Get 2 Blue german rams
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...=21&pCatId=1084
> http://hjem.get2net.dk/Best_of_the_Web/blue%20rams.html


 those are cute ones.....
I don't know if i will find them here tho


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

siamese fighting fish? They are cool fish. Depends on what sort of tank you want really, there are loads of nice community fish to choose from, just go to a petshop and have a look







.

No halfbeaks aren't solitary you can keep as many as you wnat if you have the space but they need quite a large area to swim in at the surface.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Well i would make it a really planty tank and fill it with tetras or nice looking guppys. Imo planted tanks look really good and i would luv to look at a big shoal of small nice fishies like tetras and guppies. I have a couple sites that i check for real good looking planted tanks and the link is to that forum and a tank







.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/v...opic.php?t=1875


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

TRomP said:


> Well i would make it a really planty tank and fill it with tetras or nice looking guppys. Imo planted tanks look really good and i would luv to look at a big shoal of small nice fishies like tetras and guppies. I have a couple sites that i check for real good looking planted tanks and the link is to that forum and a tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 niiiice







thanx!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> TRomP said:
> 
> 
> > Well i would make it a really planty tank and fill it with tetras or nice looking guppys. Imo planted tanks look really good and i would luv to look at a big shoal of small nice fishies like tetras and guppies. I have a couple sites that i check for real good looking planted tanks and the link is to that forum and a tank
> ...


 Np, im glad if i helped you


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

half beaks do best in brackish water, as do bumble-bee gobies


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd buy a small group of small pleco's (like Zebra's or Queen Arabesque's), and try to breed them: they are costly, but it takes just one batch of young to make it profitable.
And you could still add a couple of community fish as well...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> oph and I look for those ones who doesn't get easily sick, I'm tired of seeing healty fishes dying because one of the new one was sick...
> 
> do you have pictures of tetras and etc.? i'd like too see pics : )


 well, pleco's are fairly reziliant. good immune response, i have this guy who has been with very contagious fishes before without getting as much as a spot on him









Gourami's i would recommend, they are beutifull fish and will survive if your filter for some reason conks out.


----------

